# Get to know my new classmates



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

Second year in college, new class. There are a couple of people from my previous year in there, but most are new. Personally, I see this as a new opportunity, a way to make a good first impression. Whereas other people have expressed frustation of being in a completely new social environment, I feel lucky. I always felt like an outcast in my previous class, despite my efforts to fit in. I hope I have learned from my mistakes and can create new friendships. A new beginning. A better beginning would be a totally new school, but I'm not giving up this career choice for better social contact.

I'm happy a person from my previous class I'm 'medium-level' (as in, not very close but good to see type of person) friends with is there. If things do go wrong, I have somebody to fall back on and not feel 100 % lonely.

1. Make a good first impression
2. Get to know the people
3. Become schoolfriends
4. Become 'spare-time' friends
5. Profi- I mean, social happiness?

And there's a more colder and business related reasoning here, I could always use schoolpartners, the type of people to go to with questions and to do assignments with, without much true friendship going on.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck!  It's good that you have someone to fall back on, I had no one in college.


----------

